# How Do You Store Bacon Grease?



## JM

About 6 months ago I found a recipe for bacon fried rice that required I strain bacon grease off the bacon and use it to fry rice in it. I've been straining off the bacon grease every time I make bacon since then.

How do you store bacon grease?

How long does it last in the fridge?

Thanks.

j
PS: Tonight I made perogies and fried them in bacon grease


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

We have always just kept it out in a metal container on the stove. We never have refrigerated it. I have a can I drain bacon grease into on top of my stove right now. And I use the grease often. My family has always done that.


----------



## Ivan

Randy is correct.


----------



## Rich Koster

I have kept it in the fridge in an airtight plastic container for about a month with no smell of turning. Pour it fresh into a sanitized container, that is the key to keep it from turning on you. I love it for home fries, perogies sounds yummy also.


----------



## MrMerlin777

The fats in the grease will go rancid in time though, so if you're not cooking with it regularly you may want to find a way to prolong the "shelf life" the way Rich mentioned is one good way.

Like most that have chimed in already, I pour it off into a metal grease container. But we don't generally use it for anything and after it is cool we dispose of it in the trash.

(Just an aside, it's not generally a good idea to wash grease down the drain as it can clog one's pipes over time.)


----------



## Grace Alone

It's also not very good for you, so do use it sparingly!


----------



## Knoxienne

MrMerlin777 said:


> Like most that have chimed in already, I pour it off into a metal grease container. But we don't generally use it for anything and after it is cool we dispose of it in the trash.



That's what we do. I make breakfast and pour the grease from the griddle into an old coffee mug, let it harden and cool and then ask Bill to scoop it into the trash. It's yucky - don't want to touch it. Yeah, I'm a wimp. I know.


----------



## MrMerlin777

Grace Alone said:


> It's also not very good for you, so do use it sparingly!



Indeed, it can do the same thing to one's arteries that it can do to one's plumming pipes clog them up.


----------



## Rich Koster

If you are into canning, you can probably keep it for years without refrigeration. My aunt canned sausage and I know it was good for 2 years.


----------



## JM

Thanks folks.

Can you add new grease to older grease?


----------



## Rich Koster

JM said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> Can you add new grease to older grease?



Yes for short term with no refrigeration or canning. I would keep it separate and date it. That way you would use the oldest first and insure rotation of stock.


----------



## Ivan

JM said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> Can you add new grease to older grease?



Yes.


----------



## JM

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## caddy

It's better than Dapper Dan and Twice as good as FOP. It makes your hair shiny!


----------



## Mindaboo

We keep ours in a plastic container on the counter. I use it to fry eggs, potatos, and deer meat. It adds great flavor to your food.


----------



## Jennie

My mom (born 1912 in Tennessee) always poured the morning bacon grease into a glass jar, a Mason jar or a peanut butter jar. She kept it in the refrigerator and added each morning's grease. When she needed some for cooking, she just scrapped it off the top. In case you're looking for a great recipe, slice up 5 or 6 baby crook-necked squash, add finely minced onion and about a tablespoon of bacon grease, salt and pepper to taste, water to cover, and cook it in an iron skillet for about an hour. It's absolutely delicious!


----------



## puritanpilgrim

I dump mine in the lawn.


----------



## SolaScriptura

We put bacon grease in a class jar and store it in the fridge. We just scoop out some whenever we want to fry some eggs or potatoes.


----------



## Quickened

I had to laugh because just the mention of bacon grease was making me hungry


----------



## reformed trucker

puritanpilgrim said:


> I dump mine in the lawn.



Bacon flavored nightcrawlers... bet you have some fat robins!


----------



## Quickened

reformed trucker said:


> puritanpilgrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dump mine in the lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon flavored nightcrawlers... bet you have some fat robins!
Click to expand...


----------



## kvanlaan

Store it? How do you not use all you have? We normally use it within days of having produced it.

In summer, it can turn on you. However, we've kept it a long time through winter sitting on the counter when we've had enough of a surplus not to use it within hours. 

I'm a huge fan of bacon drippings. Yum.


----------



## Blue Tick

puritanpilgrim said:


> I dump mine in the lawn.



I dump mine on my neighbor's lawn.  Just kidding!


Actually, the best way to store bacon fat is to place it in a plastic covered container and store it in the refrigerator. It should stay good for 4-6 months. After that I would disgard it. Room temperature food after 2 hours begins to grown bacteria.


----------



## OPC'n

PuritanCovenanter said:


> We have always just kept it out in a metal container on the stove. We never have refrigerated it. I have a can I drain bacon grease into on top of my stove right now. And I use the grease often. My family has always done that.



Yep, yep! That's what I do


----------



## Grymir

We just keep a plastic tupperware in the fridge and store it there. It will last about forever. Greese forms an airtight seal that will keep the air out. So go ahead. Save some bacon grease and enjoy using it. Much better than margerine or that fake I can't believe its some kind of chemical butter junk. That stuff has so many chemicals in it that they are a walking cancer trap. Go for the good stuff!!!!


----------



## ewenlin

Grymir said:


> We just keep a plastic tupperware in the fridge and store it there. It will last about forever. Greese forms an airtight seal that will keep the air out. So go ahead. Save some bacon grease and enjoy using it. Much better than margerine or that fake I can't believe its some kind of chemical butter junk. That stuff has so many chemicals in it that they are a walking cancer trap. Go for the good stuff!!!!


Never heard bacon grease as the healthier choice!


----------



## BobVigneault

If you aren't using your bacon fat to make your own soap then you are missing out in the whole circle of life adventure.

Little House in the Suburbs: Making Soap from Kitchen Grease


----------



## LawrenceU

I intentionally buy fat bacon and fry up a batch once a week just for the grease. We keep it in a mason jar in the fridge. That is a concession to my wife. I had never seen anyone keep it anywhere but next to the stove until I got married. Growing up we had a can that matched my mother's canister set that had 'Bacon Grease' on the front. Under the lid was a removable strainer. I wish I could find one.


----------



## BobVigneault

There's a bunch around Lawrence. Saw an aluminum one on eBay but I don't trust aluminum around food. Filter Chef makes one and here's a nice stainless steel one.

We use a pretty ceramic jar my wife picked up.


----------



## LawrenceU

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Quickened

I was bouncing around the net regarding this topic and wound up on this video! Its just gotta be good! 

[video=youtube;FLflpNp8CHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLflpNp8CHM[/video]


----------



## Quickened

Lawrence was it something like this?

What do you guys use as a filter? I've never done this before but i found myself disposing of some grease just yesterday and didnt actually think of saving it for future use.


----------



## LawrenceU

Quickened said:


> Lawrence was it something like this?
> 
> What do you guys use as a filter? I've never done this before but i found myself disposing of some grease just yesterday and didnt actually think of saving it for future use.



Not really, the can was shorter than tall and was squarish with rounded corners. The label on it was vertical, gold on black. The strainer was a plate perforated by many dozens of small holes. The handle on the lid was a truncated inverted cone made of bakelite. It had been my great grandmother's.

I wonder how long it takes to save up enough bacon grease to fry a turkey?!

ACCCCHHKKK. They are drinking and frying! Big no no.


----------



## kvanlaan

We don't fry as much bacon as is Scripturally warranted, but we do render lard ourselves. This is also a great alternative to chemical garbage and it is dirt cheap. Great for cooking.


----------



## toddpedlar

The easiest place to store bacon grease is around your middle. No effort required. Just enjoy the bacon and the storage is free


----------



## kvanlaan

Agreed. Kinda hard to cook with at that point, though.


----------



## LawrenceU

kvanlaan said:


> We don't fry as much bacon as is Scripturally warranted, but we do render lard ourselves. This is also a great alternative to chemical garbage and it is dirt cheap. Great for cooking.



So true. Land is digestible, unlike hydrogenated oils. And, it makes better biscuits, pie crust, and anything else you need shortening in.


----------



## reformed trucker

LawrenceU said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't fry as much bacon as is Scripturally warranted, but we do render lard ourselves. This is also a great alternative to chemical garbage and it is dirt cheap. Great for cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true. Land is digestible,
Click to expand...


Is that what they mean by "living off the land"?


----------



## LawrenceU

reformed trucker said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't fry as much bacon as is Scripturally warranted, but we do render lard ourselves. This is also a great alternative to chemical garbage and it is dirt cheap. Great for cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true. Land is digestible,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what they mean by "living off the land"?
Click to expand...


 Oops.


----------

